# What graphic card do you own?



## treelover (May 12, 2015)

I have a HD6990 4GB, its quite old, but it can be very powerful at times, ACU on very high at 30 fps, but is a dual card and Crossfire seems to only work intermittently with latest games. I am considering a gtx 970, but its a lot of money, especially after getting defrauded by a guy selling a 690.


----------



## bi0boy (May 12, 2015)

I've got a GTX 550Ti. I haven't played any graphic intensive games since Skyrim which it coped with fine.


----------



## BandWagon (May 12, 2015)

ATI Radeon HD6770 with 1GB, bought 4 years ago.


----------



## weltweit (May 12, 2015)

Intel GMA X4500

According to sprog, not really fast enough for WOW.


----------



## cypher79 (May 12, 2015)

Theres a GTX 740m in this laptop. This is the first computer I've had with a decent graphics card and I'm really impressed, its just like gaming on a console.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2015)

A 5850. It's showing its age, but I don't really play games often enough to upgrade.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 13, 2015)

970. Fuck yeah


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 13, 2015)

I don't play games on my five-ish year old laptop, but have just checked and it has an Nvidia GeForce GT 540 M.  It looks like it has 1GB of memory.


----------



## fen_boy (May 13, 2015)

I've got 4 in 3 machines capable of playing games. On account of having two kids who play.
PC in lounge has a HD7950 which is massive, power hungry and hot and noisy.
PC in study has a 750ti SC which is small and quiet and efficient and plays most things just fine.
Laptop with SLI 755 somethings in it, which again plays most things fine as long as there is an SLI profile available.
Would not go back to AMD again as had so many driver problems.


----------



## The Boy (May 13, 2015)

GTX 550Ti that a classmate was giving away for free.  Does the job more than fine for me.


----------



## Crispy (May 13, 2015)

geforce 660Ti
Will replace it when VR comes to town, with whatever's the "not insane" nvidia card at the time. I have a small case, so heat is important and nvidia's cards are considerably more efficient, not to mention the higher quality drivers


----------



## mauvais (May 13, 2015)

Another 970 here.

This reminds me that I still need to get rid of my GTX 560 Ti. Do you still want it DotCommunist? If not, anyone else?


----------



## ohmyliver (May 13, 2015)

hd 7790, same gpu as in the xbox one apparently.  Fairly good for hd gaming. Was kind of restricted by my old low capacity psu, and when I was buying the hd 7790 was better for power usage than the Nvidia rival card.

Am feeling a very strong urge to upgrade from my 7 year old i7 920 box (it's a dell motherboard so I can't over clock), I dithered over a 'scratch and dent' dell outlet alienware area 51 r2 box (5820, 16 gb ram 120 gb ssd 2 tb sata, gtx 980, 1.5k psu for 1150 quid roughly) for too long and it went, which I'm a bit pissed off about (was slightly out of budget, but it's about 500-600 cheaper than similar systems).


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2015)

mauvais said:


> Another 970 here.
> 
> This reminds me that I still need to get rid of my GTX 560 Ti. Do you still want it DotCommunist? If not, anyone else?


I think I'm good here m8, but cheers anyway. I'm running some great games with my intel


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 13, 2015)

Sapphire HD 7850 2GB, bought almost 3 years ago. 
Does me fine for Elite: Dangerous, about the only game I have time to play, though I'd probably look at upgrading if/when I get a higher res monitor.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 13, 2015)

It's good to have land.

And to see each individual blade of grass on it correctly rendered


----------



## Crispy (May 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I think I'm good here m8, but cheers anyway. I'm running some great games with my intel


the 560 would piss all over intel graphics wouldn't it?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2015)

Crispy said:


> the 560 would piss all over intel graphics wouldn't it?


yeah but I'm happy with what I've got, weed and train fares are more important lol


----------



## bi0boy (May 13, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Would not go back to AMD again as had so many driver problems.



Yeah fuck ATI,  been giving me grief since '99.

I'm now Nvidia all the way.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series and it's the only thing that ever causes my machine to blue screen. Worst drivers ever!


----------



## treelover (May 14, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> I've got 4 in 3 machines capable of playing games. On account of having two kids who play.
> PC in lounge has a HD7950 which is massive, power hungry and hot and noisy.
> PC in study has a 750ti SC which is small and quiet and efficient and plays most things just fine.
> Laptop with SLI 755 somethings in it, which again plays most things fine as long as there is an SLI profile available.
> *Would not go back to AMD again as had so many driver problems*.



Same here, though apparently the Omega drivers are a bit better, but Crossfire is really poor.

which 970 do posters have, noise would be an issue for me.


----------



## mauvais (May 14, 2015)

treelover said:


> Same here, though apparently the Omega drivers are a bit better, but Crossfire is really poor.
> 
> which 970 do posters have, noise would be an issue for me.


*MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING TWIN FROZR V OC 4GB GDDR5 *

*I LIKE TO SHOUT MY TECHNICAL TERMS HOPE THAT'S OK*

*I DO SAY THE NAME GeForce WITH A DEGREE OF MODERATION THOUGH*

*AT! LEAST! I'M! NOT! YAHOO! EH!?*


----------



## mauvais (May 14, 2015)

Also, unlike the name, it's quite good for noise; moderate for heat, better than some old cards. Periodically taking the heatsink/fans off and giving it a clean probably helps on both counts, which I usually neglect to do.


----------



## treelover (May 14, 2015)

What is the warranty like?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2015)

gtx 770 oc 2gb ddr5 ( Gigabyte windforce )

had it over a year and it still plays pretty much everything ( bar GTA V ) at 1080p ultra


----------



## mauvais (May 14, 2015)

treelover said:


> What is the warranty like?


Meh, who knows. Three years apparently.


----------



## golightly (May 14, 2015)

mauvais said:


> *MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING TWIN FROZR V OC 4GB GDDR5 *
> 
> *I LIKE TO SHOUT MY TECHNICAL TERMS HOPE THAT'S OK*
> 
> ...


 
Yep, same here.


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2015)

EVGA GTX 770 classified iirc - it is pretty quiet.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 15, 2015)

GTX960. Really super.


----------



## Jackobi (May 15, 2015)

MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr, bought recently when the 7 series price dropped just after the 9 series was released. Replaced a 4890 which had lasted well but for a replacement fan, it was showing its age.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 15, 2015)

treelover said:


> which 970 do posters have, noise would be an issue for me.



Mine is an EVGA. I wanted the Gigabyte or MSI (as they both look way cooler) but Amazon were out of stock on the day I bought all the bits. For me - it's silent. The games I play aren't demanding enough for the fans to actually switch on


----------



## Epona (May 16, 2015)

In my PC I have a 2Gb GTX670, in the other PC I have my old HD5850.
Won't be able to afford to upgrade for at least 2 years without a lottery win, so that will have to do.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 22, 2015)

1gb gtx550ti CUII and due to blasted car repairs will be stuck with it (and therefore crysis 3 and DA:I on the shelf) for the forseeable


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2015)

Radeon 7970 3GB from just over 3 years ago, that consumed a fair chunk of my redundancy lets build a nice PC budget.

I've been burnt (not literally) by AMD cards plenty over the last 17 years, but at the time I went for AMD again because their performance with compute shaders (general purpose parallel computing using the GPU) was better regarded than Nvidias. And I've been having lots of fun developing with compute shaders in recent years, oh yes, realtime 3D fluid simulations that will be dancing to music come the end of this bank holiday weekend if all goes according to plan 

For other reasons I'm hoping to be able to switch back to Nvidia when I get my next card, but for now I'm very happy that my 3 year old card can still handle the likes of GTA V without too much sacrifice of performance or fidelity. I think this is the first time I've bought a higher-end card without it feeling like a waste of money in the end/obsolete too soon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2015)

HD7970M 2GB, got it about 2.5 years ago. I can play something like Dragon Age: Inquisition maxed out, I have to take a couple of things down a notch in some games now, but all in all it's been serving me well.

If anything I'd like a better cpu. Mine is i7 3630QM 2.4ghz. Not dreadful, but there are some games where more ghz would serve me better.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> HD7970M 2GB, got it about 2.5 years ago. I can play something like Dragon Age: Inquisition maxed out, I have to take a couple of things down a notch in some games now, but all in all it's been serving me well.
> 
> If anything I'd like a better cpu. Mine is i7 3630QM 2.4ghz. Not dreadful, but there are some games where more ghz would serve me better.



Agreed, I definitely think that these days my CPU is creaking a bit and causing a bottleneck in performance in some games.  That would be the first component I would choose to upgrade in my current rig.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2015)

What's considered a good gaming County these days. Looked recently and prices don't seem to have changed much since when I checked last year! I'm using an E8400 at the moment, so a few years old!


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> What's considered a good gaming County these days.



Er... Berkshire?


----------



## Zimri (May 27, 2015)

I'm currently piecing together my new behemoth and went with...

Asus Radeon R9 290X

(I have to call it a behemoth, my current rig is 7 years old so anything 'new' is going to seem amazing :E)


----------



## Sunray (May 30, 2015)

I have a GTX770, forced into the buy because my old one died. It was quite cheap for the performance at the time.  

Due to the restrictions old gen consoles put on game development, I don't think there was a great deal of point upgrading to the latest and greatest.  My 460 was OK, I can't really tell if this is better?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 30, 2015)

Recently rebuilt my system with a 4690k CPU and an R9 380. I really wanted a 970 but I can't justify another £100 when I'm playing everything at 1080p on a 46" TV.


----------



## Epona (Jun 30, 2015)

OK so ignore my post from may this year.

Husband's PC went belly up, turned out to be the GPU... As he has done a lot of overtime we have raided our piggy banks and I have on order a 4gb gtx970.  He'll get my gtx670 as his games are typically less demanding.  Still need a better CPU mind you, but that will have to wait until the next thing breaks!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 1, 2015)

Just a heads up that Nigel O'Hara, a jewellers (?!), are doing some weirdly cheap pricing on GFX cards right now. I've just ordered a 4GB R9 290X for £190. That's about £60 cheaper than the next cheapest supplier. They've got loads of Google seller ratings so they appear to be legit. 

Am sending back my £180 R9 380.

http://www.nigelohara.com/asus-r929...EAKD3M_b_I-cYlhxsGoyRlBJMpRwj67nvYaAsfA8P8HAQ


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 1, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Just a heads up that Nigel O'Hara, a jewellers (?!), are doing some weirdly cheap pricing on GFX cards right now. I've just ordered a 4GB R9 290X for £190. That's about £60 cheaper than the next cheapest supplier. They've got loads of Google seller ratings so they appear to be legit.
> 
> Am sending back my £180 R9 380.
> 
> http://www.nigelohara.com/asus-r929...EAKD3M_b_I-cYlhxsGoyRlBJMpRwj67nvYaAsfA8P8HAQ



What a random find! They have the card I've got my wishful eye on for £40 cheaper than anywhere else. Let us know if they sting you for postage or any other issues...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 1, 2015)

Nope - all processed, no postage. Even got an extra quid off for liking them on Facebook.

They do say that there's a long lead time. Estimated delivery isn't until July 11th. I figure it's worth a punt. Paid by PayPal so there's some protection.

I found it via Google Shopping.


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2015)

OK, GTX970 installed and running fine, bit noisier than the 670 but not bad at all.

Now can anyone tell me what the socket is on the back that looks like an HDMI socket but a bit smaller, is that HDMI 2 ???  I cannae plug the telly in (normal HDMI cable) and need to know what adaptor or cable to buy tomorrow


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 1, 2015)

Voodoo 2


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 1, 2015)

Epona said:


> Now can anyone tell me what the socket is on the back that looks like an HDMI socket but a bit smaller, is that HDMI 2 ??? I cannae plug the telly in (normal HDMI cable) and need to know what adaptor or cable to buy tomorrow


Sounds like DisplayPort.


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> Sounds like DisplayPort.



Ah ok thanks, I'll look into what cable I need for that.  There are also some smaller sockets.
You can tell I haven't bought a TV or monitor for a while


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 1, 2015)

You can get DisplayPort to HDMI converters for not much. Unusual not to have plain HDMI on a card but DP is needed for higher refresh/resolutions. 
DisplayPort is asymmetric, there is also a mini-DisplayPort which is symmetrical and used on lots of Apple kit.


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> You can get DisplayPort to HDMI converters for not much. Unusual not to have plain HDMI on a card but DP is needed for higher refresh/resolutions.
> DisplayPort is asymmetric, there is also a mini-DisplayPort which is symmetrical and used on lots of Apple kit.



Right thanks for the tips, I will get under the desk with a torch (should have looked before installing, but I'm not taking it out again!) and see what I have back there.

EDIT: Hehe, using a bit of common sense (for once) I found what the ports are on a review site:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_970_JetStream/3.html


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Voodoo 2



I found one of those when I was sorting through the "museum of computers" that is my flat (was looking for spare CPU fan mounting brackets).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 1, 2015)

Upgraded yesterday to a evga gtx780ti classified 3gb it's pretty phat to be honest but don't want to use it in this heat do will try and game a bit later


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> Upgraded yesterday to a evga gtx780ti classified 3gb it's pretty phat to be honest but don't want to use it in this heat do will try and game a bit later



Open Hardware Monitor is free and an excellent utility for monitoring temperature and load over your entire system, I can highly recommend it 

http://openhardwaremonitor.org/

EDIT: Also if you are just not wanting to raise the temperature in the room by 10 degrees by having it pumping out heat, I completely hear you on that


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 1, 2015)

I was reading about DirectX 12 today, and how AMD cards wipe the floor with NVidia for a change. Do you think this is because they've been working with MS on the Xbox One and Mantle? Seems a bit iffy.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 1, 2015)

Further reading suggests that NVidia will reach parity with driver updates.


----------



## Ming (Jul 2, 2015)

MSI GTX980 ti. Speedy as fuck. First time i've had a top end graphics card.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 2, 2015)

i think yours is the fastest card around , mine is the 4th 

Ive just discovered a new resolution appearing in my games 2715x1527 , Dynamic super resolution ,apparently it upscale's the games then downscales them for a 1080p monitor or something. 780ti's , 970 and 980

http://techreport.com/review/27102/maxwell-dynamic-super-resolution-explored

I'ts not that stable on my card but I think that's just because its so hot at the moment, going to look for some more cooling , but it might have just saved me from going out and getting myself a new monitor.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm envious! I've never had a top one. Always mid-range. Always feels a bit shit to get recommended 'medium' settings when you've spent £150 on a gfx card. I'm hopeful that the 290x will get me a step further because I don't need anything beyond 1080p.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 2, 2015)

dont be envious , youve got a good card, i only got a really good deal on the ti or id still be on the 770oc which is about the same as your 290x i think, they are very good cards for what youre needing it for


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 2, 2015)

Indeed. And with the impending launch of dx12 it sounds like all PC gamers are about to be treated to a big step up on the gfx front.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 2, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Just a heads up that Nigel O'Hara, a jewellers (?!), are doing some weirdly cheap pricing on GFX cards right now. I've just ordered a 4GB R9 290X for £190. That's about £60 cheaper than the next cheapest supplier. They've got loads of Google seller ratings so they appear to be legit.
> 
> Am sending back my £180 R9 380.
> 
> http://www.nigelohara.com/asus-r929...EAKD3M_b_I-cYlhxsGoyRlBJMpRwj67nvYaAsfA8P8HAQ



2 - 3 week delivery timeframe, though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah. And I've just found a GTX 970 on Amazon for £200 delivered, so have cancelled the 290x. It's never dull!


----------



## Ming (Jul 3, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> i think yours is the fastest card around , mine is the 4th
> 
> Ive just discovered a new resolution appearing in my games 2715x1527 , Dynamic super resolution ,apparently it upscale's the games then downscales them for a 1080p monitor or something. 780ti's , 970 and 980
> 
> ...


There is actually one faster. The Titan X (lol). The 980ti is basically a Titan X with half the VRAM.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 3, 2015)

yeah of couse forgot about the titan x, but still , i was playing GTA V in 3640 x 2160  this morning on a 1080p telly and it ran ok


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 3, 2015)

more on DSR

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/ar...-improves-your-games-with-4k-quality-graphics


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 5, 2015)

The GTX 970 arrived today. Crashes every time I ran a game. Was about to RMA it when I noticed the fan wasn't spinning. Flicked it and it spun into life. Fingers crossed I don't have to do that every boot.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 5, 2015)

I'd still send it back!


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2015)

ChrisFilter - the GTX970 is not supposed to do fan action until it hits 67C, but the fact that you are crashing when you play a game indicates that it is not spinning up as intended.

I'd send it back before anything gets damaged from overheating!


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2015)

After checking to make sure you don't have any cables getting in the way of the fans and that your PSU is adequate (the 970 is very efficient and a good brand of 650W PSU should be ample).


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2015)

Sorry for the multiple posts:  I'll just recommend again the excellent temp and load monitor that I use for keeping an eye on such things:

http://openhardwaremonitor.org/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah, definitely not spinning up as it should, and cables and PSU are fine. Will return to Amazon for a refund and have bought a secondhand MSI 970 off eBay. Seems widely regarded as the best version, alongside the Gigabyte.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 6, 2015)

Epona said:


> After checking to make sure you don't have any cables getting in the way of the fans and that your PSU is adequate (the 970 is very efficient and a good brand of 650W PSU should be ample).



The power consumption of the GTX 970 is well under 150W so any decent PSU of 400W or more should be good.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 10, 2015)

Very, very impressed with the MSI 970. Quiet as a mouse. What a novelty compared to the AMD hoovers!


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Very, very impressed with the MSI 970. Quiet as a mouse. What a novelty compared to the AMD hoovers!



I'm very pleased with mine (I have a Palit Jetstream one), even when it ramps up during gaming it is not too bad, and when I'm not gaming it is lovely and quiet.  Up until the recent upgrades we had an HD5850 in OH's PC and it sounded like concorde taking off all the time, was hard to hear the telly over it.  I think I'll be sticking with nVidia, at least for a while.


----------



## Chz (Jul 20, 2015)

Regular 660 GTX. Was tempted to get a 970, but haven't found a need for it really.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 20, 2015)

Try going into the nvidia control panel / manage 3d and try and set the dsr ( dynamic super resolution ) control on , it will enable you to play higher resolutions on a 1080p , if it struggles but you
Like the extra resolution upgrade


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 20, 2015)

dp


----------



## Nemesisuk (Aug 18, 2015)

2xRadeon 280x 4gb. Couldnt be happier with their performance


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jan 25, 2016)

Just got an ASUS GTX970 4Gb Strix  DA:I here I come . 

But  - I still have to do a reboot before I play Crysis 3 on full spec to avoid slowdown (looks gorgeous when up and running though).

I've got 16gb RAM and a quad core 3.2Ghz i5 so I'm wondering what is causing this; any ideas?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2016)

(with apologies to pseudopsycho)

Now is a bad time to buy a graphics card. Both Red and Green teams will be releasing their new architectures this year, which (finally) will be built on a smaller fabrication process. This will probably mean a _doubling_ of effective graphics power at the same price point/power draw, compared to the current generation. There hasn't been a leap like this in a long long time. Worth waiting for.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 25, 2016)

Shit. I'm just starting looking into them. Need a new one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 25, 2016)

I got a 980Ti 6GB in November. I knew about the upcoming releases but I needed/wanted something then and there, so I got it. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jan 26, 2016)

Crispy said:


> (with apologies to pseudopsycho)
> 
> Now is a bad time to buy a graphics card. Both Red and Green teams will be releasing their new architectures this year, which (finally) will be built on a smaller fabrication process. This will probably mean a _doubling_ of effective graphics power at the same price point/power draw, compared to the current generation. There hasn't been a leap like this in a long long time. Worth waiting for.


Arse

but then again I've been waiting nearly a year for the free readies so in another 3 - 4 I'll be buying again


----------



## Chz (Jan 26, 2016)

Crispy said:


> (with apologies to pseudopsycho)
> 
> Now is a bad time to buy a graphics card. Both Red and Green teams will be releasing their new architectures this year, which (finally) will be built on a smaller fabrication process. This will probably mean a _doubling_ of effective graphics power at the same price point/power draw, compared to the current generation. There hasn't been a leap like this in a long long time. Worth waiting for.


Disagree. There'll be no desktop releases before the end of summer at the earliest. AMD's going small/mobile first by mid-year with desktop midrange to come later and NV has nothing until end of the summer and probably leading with Big Pascal (top end).

Now is a fine time to buy still. I just wish I'd bought a year ago and enjoyed a year of the current stuff.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 23, 2017)

Although I bought a PS4 a few years back I'm starting to think about a basic/mid range graphics card for my PC to play a few titles on that. However it seems the trend for mining is keeping prices high. You cant find a gtx 1060 for anywhere near the price many sites have reviewed them at!


----------



## Dandred (Jul 24, 2017)

GTX 1080


----------



## weltweit (Jul 24, 2017)

SMB2030N on Intel G41 Express Chipset (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)

It isn't very special, when sprog wants to play games he whinges !!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 24, 2017)

weltweit said:


> SMB2030N on Intel G41 Express Chipset (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)
> 
> It isn't very special, when sprog wants to play games he whinges !!



I'm not surprised. Although tbf it says something about how far built in graphics have come that will play at all.


----------



## Chz (Jul 26, 2017)

Integrated has come a long way, but it still has a long way to go. Not counting the quite expensive CPUs with embedded RAM, the best of them is about as fast as a mid-range card from 7 years ago. And they're unlikely to get vastly quicker from here, because of limited memory bandwidth. There _will_ be faster integrated GPUs, but they'll be the ones with embedded or HBM RAM on them and they won't come that cheap. Which is a good solution for laptops, but on a desktop it's still going to make more sense to spend that extra on an actual card.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 26, 2017)

Crispy said:


> (with apologies to pseudopsycho)
> 
> Now is a bad time to buy a graphics card. Both Red and Green teams will be releasing their new architectures this year, which (finally) will be built on a smaller fabrication process. This will probably mean a _doubling_ of effective graphics power at the same price point/power draw, compared to the current generation. There hasn't been a leap like this in a long long time. Worth waiting for.



With hindsight, I'm still glad I bought my 980Ti when I did (a month or two before you wrote this). It's still going strong (as you'd expect), and I was never going to buy one of the founders cards. I do intend to go for the 1080Ti at some point, maybe towards the end of the year.

The only wrong time to buy is when you can't afford it and/or it doesn't meet your needs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 26, 2017)

NVidia G-Force GT 710 - I paid a whole £30 for it


----------



## Nemesisuk (Oct 30, 2017)

Have 2 rx480s in Crossfire. Want to upgrade but with the mining craze thats not happening for awhile.


----------



## Edward Kelly (Nov 17, 2017)

AMD Radeon R4 1.8  .... is that good or crap?


----------



## NoXion (Nov 18, 2017)

I have an Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 6GB, which from what I can gather is good enough to run modern games on decent settings.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 19, 2017)

I've got a GTX1050 Ti in the laptop, which is pretty lovely for a portable machine.


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 15, 2019)

I've been playing around with some photogrammetry software on my laptop and it's complaining about the lack of an NVIDIA graphics card... 

Would it be possible to acquire one of these cheaply and install it on my laptop without too much difficulty?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 15, 2019)

heinous seamus said:


> I've been playing around with some photogrammetry software on my laptop and it's complaining about the lack of an NVIDIA graphics card...
> 
> Would it be possible to acquire one of these cheaply and install it on my laptop without too much difficulty?


No, hardly any laptops can take additional graphics cards.


----------

